# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Eric Borneman - Entendendo as Doenças de Corais

## Julio Macieira

** 
 _Texto reproduzido com autorização do site_ _www.reefcorner.org__A cópia integral ou parcial do mesmo é expressamente proibidia_*Entendendo as Doenças de Corais* 

_Eric Borneman_  
*Introdução*



Nos últimos anos, aquaristas, mergulhadores e cientistas vêm se deparando cara à cara com um verdadeiro sortimento de doenças de coral para as quais muito pouca informação estava disponível em termos de entendimento ou experiência. Isto aconteceu em parte por causa da quantidade comparativamente pequena de literatura que existia para descrever estas doença na natureza, mas também por causa de uma falta quase total de experiência com perda aparente de vários corais em seus próprios habitats.



Todavia, histórias na mídia ficaram mais corriqueiras e às vezes doenças altamente letais apareceram em comunidades de recifes de corais. Estas descobertas reuniram quantidades maiores de biólogos e cientistas para o estudo e entendimento destes assassinos de corais. Talvez não seja nenhuma coincidência que a crescente influência antropogênica que ocorre em recifes de corais tenha aumentado continuamente com o passar dos anos. Estresse na comunidade como resultado de mudanças climáticas, efluentes humanos, derramamentos químicos, contato e influência humana crescente, e outros fatores prejudicaram populações selvagens de modos desconhecidos pelas gerações anteriores. Certo de que há muito mais contato agora com corais que em qualquer momento no passado, e é possível que tais doenças sempre tenham existido em uma forma ou outra e apenas fosse antes desconhecida para o mundo. Quase não há dúvidas que níveis variados de patogenicidade e depredação sempre estiveram presentes. Porém, os níveis aumentados de fatores estressantes que surgiram durante os últimos quarenta anos está representando, provavelmente, um papel decisivo em algumas das doenças recentemente observadas.



A observação e intuição dos aquaristas que estão mantendo corais em cativeiro, como também o número crescente de mergulhadores profissionais e amadores que observam animais nos seus ambientes naturais foram inestimáveis nas pesquisa destes animais. Acontece também que as condições a que os corais são submetidos na coleta e transporte, se não o próprio ambiente cativo, são, em muitas formas, semelhantes ou até maiores que o estresse causado às comunidades naturais. Foi amplamente reconhecido, não apenas de forma especulativa, que esse estresse tem um impacto profundo em cnidários. Tais observações de cientistas, mergulhadores, e aquaristas conduziu a um nova análise dos pensamentos atuais relativos a certas doenças de corais, e ao entendimento da resposta dos cnidários a infecções. Enquanto qualquer conclusão definitiva, métodos de tratamento, e um perfeito entendimento em níveis celulares e subcelulares pode estar ainda muito longe, eu espero que esta palestra ajude os aquaristas a identificar e reconhecer o que é doença de coral. Muitos dos problemas comumente vistos em aquarismo são freqüentemente tidos como uma doença. Aquaristas tendem a procurar uma bactéria patógena para culpar. Infelizmente, as doenças de corais parecem ser mais complexas que isso. É um modo fácil para pensar, mas freqüentemente incorreto e às vezes potencialmente perigoso ao animal doente ou os outros habitantes do aquário.



Talvez o mais perceptível na literatura aquarística antiga é o modo de querer atribuir vários problemas associados com alguns corais (RTN, Goniopora, Catalaphyllia (Elegance), e até mesmo bleaching) para patógenos desconhecido - em particular, as bactérias, Vibrio spp. O muco normal de um coral saudável é povoado principalmente através Vibrio spp. As habilidades de qualquer micróbio - ou mesmo macro-predadores - podem ser exacerbadas por estresse e condições ruins. É mais provável que este seja o caso com muitas de nossas doenças "de aquário" - ou seja, agentes estressantes agem para permitir a ação de organismos normalmente inofensivos. É também muito importante não tratar cegamente os corais como possuindo "doenças" sem saber que - ou até mesmo se - um organismo causador esteja presente. Corais podem ser extremamente robustos, e o isolamento ou a remoção para novas condições de aquário com água de alta qualidade normalmente são tudo aquilo que é exigido para a doença acabar.



Por causa do amplitude deste assunto, não poderei descrever os muitos problemas que podem acontecer em corais de aquário. Ao invés, só enfocarei as verdadeiras doenças de corais. Se qualquer um tiver qualquer pergunta particular sobre problemas com corais em seus aquários ou que acreditem ser uma doença (infecções gelatinosas), eu estarei à disposição para lhes responder nas perguntas e respostas depois desta palestra.



Várias doenças, notavelmente a Black Band Disease (BBD), White Band Disease (RBD), Rapid Wasting Disease (RWD), Aspergillosis, e, recentemente, White Plague Tipo II, parecem, de forma suficientemente provada, terem associado à suas etiologias organismos causadores, se não na sua aparência exata. É importante entender que ainda há muito estudo que permanece à ser feito em doenças de corais. Podem ser descobertos organismos microbianos causadores primários de algumas doenças. Algumas podem apresentar micróbios como um inicio para outras mudanças patológicas que resultem em doença. Em outras, condições ambientais podem representar um papel chave. Pode ser descoberto até mesmo que uma ou mais das doenças reconhecidas atualmente no meio natural ou no aquário sejam as mesmas ou sejam doenças semelhantes.



Finalmente:



Para qualquer um interessado ler mais informações corretas sobre doenças de corais, eu sugeriria altamente os documentos seguintes:



· Richardon, L. L. 1998. Coral diseases: what is really known?" Trends in Ecology and Evolution 13 (11): 438-443



· Santavy, D. L., and E. C. Peters. 1997. Microbial pests: coral disease in the western Atlantic. Proceedings of the 8th International Coral Reef Symposium, Panama. 1: 607-612.



· Antonius, Arnfried. 1995. Pathologic syndromes on reef corals: a review. In: Coral Reefs in the Past, Present and Future (Lathuiliere, Bernard and Jorn Geister, eds.). ISRS, Proceedings of the Second European Regional Meeting, Luxembourg September 6- 9, 1994: 161-169.



*White Band Disease (WBD)*



Esta doença foi descrita primeiro em 1977 por Antonius e Glabfelter. A White Band Disease é comum a muitos SPS e LPS. Uma faixa branca progressiva de esqueleto surge e é o resultado da perda de tecido que avança a uma taxa de vários milímetros por dia pela colônia de coral (Antonius 1981, 1981, 1985, Peters 1997). WBD freqüentemente começa na base sombreada de corais ou em áreas debilitadas do esqueleto. De acordo com Antonius, a White Band Disease serve freqüentemente como um ponto de partida para a Black Band Disease (Antonius 1977-85). Peters ( 1997, comunicação pessoal 1998) também indicou que a WBD pode começar na A. cervicornis no meio de seu esqueleto, e seu trabalho indica que o tecido da base não necessariamente precisa estar sombreado. Embora o tecido possa parecer normal superficialmente em fases iniciais, mudanças degenerativas e necrose parcial podem estar presentes. É de ação lenta, e raramente é reversível quando acontece em comunidades de coral selvagens.



WBD não tem, contudo, aparência de ser contagiosa a outros corais (Antonius 1981, 1981a, 1985). Não já nenhuma acumulação incomum de organismos a interface tecido/esqueleto exposta, e análise de microorganismos em locais de infecção revela um grupo de bactérias, fungos, e microorganimos - todos os quais seriam uma fauna típica de corais saudáveis. Não é afetada por antibióticos. Peters, em um estudo, achou bactérias grama negativas em formatos cilíndricos no espaço intersticial em colônias de Acropora com WBD (Peters 1984, 1997). Novamente, a correlação entre WBD e estes agregados permaneceram enganosos desde que tentativas prévias também não foram conclusivas. Alguma sugestão de uma correlação de algas foi feita, e também para uma de temperatura. Ritchie (1996, 1998) achou uma gama de Psuedomonas spp. à Vibrio spp. nas áreas de necrose, e ela afirma que o Vibrio spp. pode ser melhor adaptado a utilizando tecido de áreas de necrose para o seu próprio crescimento. Estudos continuam em uma tentativa de isolar qualquer bactéria potencial e determinar se qualquer relação causal existe (Peters comunicação pessoal 1998).



Corais em aquários também podem mostrar sinais de White Band Disease. Estresse de coleta é a mais provável causa. Qualquer mudança adicional, inclusive os níveis de nutriente relativamente altos comumente achados em aquários de corais, podem marcar o começo de uma infecção de tipo White Band Disease em corais cativos. Muitos relatam uma degeneração lenta da base de SPS e LPS que parecem emparelhar com as descrições de WBD na literatura. Tal degeneração de tecido parece freqüentemente ser um resultado do estresse inerente do cativeiro, inclusive condições de iluminação inadequadas, fluxo de água inadequado, ou qualidade de água pobre. Também tem sido notado que certos corais (Montipora, Acropora, Pocillopora, Seriatopora sp. etc.) tem uma perda mais rápida de tecido como nas descrições a baixo. Também experimentei a remissão de WBD depois de um período de estabilidade dentro de um baixo estresse em ambiente cativo. Já que não há nenhum patógeno conhecido associado com a WBD atualmente, e (para meu conhecimento) nenhum trabalho microscópico com os agregados bacterianos previamente descritos foi feito nos casos cativos, diagnosticar uma WBD em aquário é meramente hipotético.



*White-Band Type II*



White Band Disease Tipo II, causa uma faixa com avanço mais rápido que a WBD Tipo I, descrita acima. Kim Ritchie achou uma bactéria associada com esta doença que pode a sua causa. Estudos ainda são a caminho, mas apesar da progressão dos tipos de WBD I e II poder aparecer semelhante, ainda não é conhecido se eles estão relacionados, são a mesma, ou diferentes (Cervino 1997).



*White Plague Tipo I*



Esta doença é caracterizada por uma perda lenta de tecido da base e lados em corais não Acroporas. Ela afeta tipicamente corais volumosos(Colpophyllia, Mycetophyllia, e outros), e esteve sob estudo desde os anos 70 pelo Dr. Philip Dustan. Até agora, nenhum patógeno foi isolado, entretanto os estudos continuam (Cervino 1997). Peters (comunicação pessoal) afirma que se assemelha, em aparência, a necrose relacionada à estresse por ela própria descrita.



*White Plague Tipo II*



A White Plague Tipo II é uma das doenças mais difundidas no Caribe e Golfo de México. Afeta vários gêneros predominantemente de corais volumosos e é ser estudado por vários pesquisadores. Kim Ritchie e Laurie Richardson isolaram uma espécie nova de bactéria de Sphingomonas da interface de tecido/esqueleto que parece representar um papel ativo na progressão da doença. A White Plague Tipo II é responsável por uma perda rápida de tecido de corais afetados (Cervino 1997).



*Yellow-Blotch Disease (YBD)*



Esta doença recentemente descoberta (1994) afeta o principal gênero de coral construtor dos recifes, Montastraea, e foi descoberto primeiro em Flórida Keys, e é caracterizado por necrose de tecido que resulta em um esqueleto exposto e coberto de algas. As margens do tecido retrocedendo têm uma faixa amarelo pálida distintiva de largura variável. A degeneração não é rápida e nenhum patógeno foi isolado. A aparência incomum do tecido e mudanças histológicas previsíveis tenderia a indicar um elemento causal específico ou vetor (Cervino 1997, Peter 1997).



*Black-Band Disease (BBD)*



Primeiramente descoberto há mais de vinte cinco anos atrás por Antonius (1973), a Black-Band Disease (BBD) é uma das mais bem compreendidas doenças de coral. Enquanto os fatores iniciais não são estabelecidos, estresse ou ferimentos parecem representar um papel crítico (Antonius 1981, 1985, et. al., Peters 1993, 1997, et. al.). A BBD afeta muitos tipos de corais, de corais volumosos à SPS e gorgônias, entretanto graus de resistência e imunidade total são possíveis (Antonius 1984, 1985, 1988 et. al). É transferível por contato próximo (Antonius 1985). Uma vez estabelecido, uma faixa preta que consiste em principalmente de Phormydium corallyticum, (uma cianobactéria), pirulina sp, (uma cyanobacteria), bactérias redutoras de sulfeto (responsável para a cor preta da faixa), Beggiatoa sp.. (umas bactérias que oxidam enxofre), ciliados, protozoários e outras bactérias associadas participam nas atividades de degeneração de tecido da faixa crescente (Peters 1997, et. al.). A BBD acontece mundialmente, embora a mistura de organismos responsável para a faixa preta pode variar até certo ponto. P. Corallyticum podem ser um cyanobacteria de associação constante, e estudos estão sendo feitos para determinar se este é o caso (Antonius 1984, Peters 1997). A BBD raramente é vista no aquário, entretanto é suscetível à aplicação de pasta de antibióticos tópicos e certos outras medidas de tratamento (Antonius 1981, Delbeek e Sprung 1994, obs pessoal de Borneman). Por outro lado, áreas locais de perda de tecido em corais duros e octocorais freqüentemente são cobertos de algas "limo". Eu examinei algumas destas acumulações de cianobactérias sob de um microscópio e achei pelo menos quatro tipos diferentes de cianobactérias que podem acumular-se em áreas de esqueleto expostas no aquário, junto com vários protozoários e bactérias. Alguns são totalmente filamentosos enquanto outros mais enlodado ou gelatinosos. Eu suspeito que o tecido necrótico provê meramente um substrato para essas espécies em qualquer aquário individual que possa os utilizar eficazmente, e que as "acumulações clássicas" de BBD vistas na natureza podem não estar presente. Estas áreas podem progredir de forma semelhante a um BBD ou um RBD (abaixo). Enquanto não é conhecido se eles são o mesmo, a equivalência em termos do efeito deles é pronunciada.



*Red-Band Disease (RBD)*



Uma associação de cianobactérias com octocorais, predominantemente gorgonias, pode ser a causa da Red-Band Disease (RBD). Originalmente pensava-se ser uma BBD, a RBD afetada octocorais e corais duros. P. Corallyticum. não parece estar presente na população de cianobactérias. Entretanto, várias cianobactérias do gênero Schizothrix foram isoladas da faixa vermelha escura de um centímetro de largura, nas margens da perda de tecido em alguns estudos, com cianobactérias do gênero Oscillatoria descobertas em exames microscópicos de RBD que afetam corais duros nas Bahamas. A faixa só avança durante o dia, e assim procede a uma taxa mais lenta que a BBD (Peters 1997).



*Brown-Band Disease*



Outra recente doença de faixa que tem afetado uma numerosa espécie de corais duros na Grande Barreira de Corais foi relatada. A Brown-Band Disease foi relatada primeiro na Acropora formosa. Aparece que é outra cianobactéria a causadora da progressão, entretanto sua relação para RBD ou BBD tem ainda de ser estabelecida (Peters 1997).



*Yellow Band Disease*



Recentemente relatada no Golfo de Omã em 1998, os corais afligidos são vários Acropora spp, Porites spp, Turbinaria reninformis e Cyphastrea sp. Nesta doença, uma faixa amarela larga, semelhante a BBD, está presente, mas o esqueleto exposto pode permanecer amarelo em vez de branco. Ocorre com mais freqüência e progride mais rapidamente em meses mais quentes. A natureza desta doença parece indicar que agentes específicos - sós ou em consórcio, serão achados.



*Patchy Necrosis*



Esta doença foi descrita no coral elkhorn (A. palmata). Necrose irregular acontece pela superfície do coral. O ponto de partida para a necrose bastante rápida aparece difundido, com perda de tecido que progride através dos pontos de inicio.



*Aspergillosis*



A doença causada por fungos (Aspergillis sp.) que causa erosão foi achada nos Antilhas Holandesas afetando os corais do gênero Gorgonia. É provável que esta ampla doença afete outros octocorais também (Cervino 1997). De maneira interessante, o fungo parece ter se originado da terra, não do oceano, em algum lugar fora da costa Ocidental de África e o pó saariano é o possível portador dos esporos do fundo. Os esporos não se reproduzem debaixo d'água, e isolamento de exposição previne esta doença.



*Dark Spots Disease*



Originalmente chamada "Medallones", esta doença foi relatada inicialmente na costa Colombiana de Monastraea sp e Siderastrea sp. Foi achada também em Stephonocoenia sp. Foi nomeado "lunares oscuros", ou manchas escuras. Aparece como pequenas depressões redondas escuras nos pólipos que cresce externamente, formando um anel de corais mortos. Uma faixa escura pode estar presente em fases mais recentes, mas não é como a faixa preta da BBD (Diaz 1998)



*White pox*



Esta doença, comum a Acropora palmata em Flórida Keys, aparece como respingos de tecido esbranquiçado pela superfície dos pólipos. Necrose de tecido acontece nas últimas fases. Foi descrito como uma erupção cutânea branca, como se alvejante tivesse sido espirrado. (Bruckner, Bruckner 1998).



*Rapid Wasting Disease (RWD)*



Investigado em grande parte por Ray Hayes da Howard University, Rapid Wasting Disease (RWD) é uma recente descoberta (1996) que é caracterizada através de tecido necrótico nos corais volumosos do Caribe. O peixe papagaio parece representar um papel no etiologia desta doença (Peters, comunicação pessoal). Fungos filamentosos foram implicados como um possível contribuinte à erosão à área de mordida do peixe papagaio. A perda aparente da solidez da matriz de cálcio do esqueleto é um marco desta doença. A perda de tecido é bastante rápida, sem uma margem de esqueleto/tecido clara durante a progressão da doença (Cervino 1997, Peters comun. pessoal).



*Shut Down Reaction (SDR)*



Uma mudança rápida nos tecidos de corais foi descrita primeiramente e foi nomeado por Antonius em 1977 como Shut Down Reaction (SDR). É considerada uma das "Síndromes Brancas". A doença é caracterizada por uma mudança rápida no tecido que começa em uma área debilitada e progride a até 10 cm por hora. Não para até o coral inteiro ser consumido. Até mesmo um arranhão leve na superfície de coral pode ativar uma reação de SDR. Corais estressados são altamente suscetíveis, e a doença é contagiosa. Se o tecido mudado encosta em outro coral, SDR é iniciado no coral contactado dentro de 5 a 10 minutos. Corais saudáveis que são tocados por um coral com Shut Down Reaction normalmente estão sujeito a uma progressão lenta que se assemelha a WBD. Não é conhecido se SDR e WBD têm o mesmo mecanismo subjacente de doença ou se eles são completamente diferentes. É provável que eles sejam o mesmo, desde que a WBD progressiva pode se tornar uma SDR de repente. Estranhamente, a ocorrência de SDR só foi descrita por Antonius, e ele (ao meu conhecimento) nunca prosseguiu com análises microscópicas ou foi mais adiante nesta doença (Peters comunic. pessoal). Eu escrevi a ele para um esclarecimento das observações dele, e espero ficar mais informado da semelhança desta doença para aquelas sendo investigadas. Das descrições limitadas, porém, a SDR parece seguir o padrão de perda de tecido da Rapid Tissue Necrosis (RTN) popular na literatura aquarística. Enquanto Antonius implicou ferimentos ou contínuos estresses como inicio à um SDR, Peters (comunicação pessoal) nota que esta reação de necrose rápida de célula poderia ser casada por um estresse ambiental extremo na qualidade de água ou mudança de temperatura.



*Conclusão*



Muitas das acima de doenças descritas não têm nenhum patógeno que foi conclusivamente tido como um agente causador, embora os estudos estão progredindo. A maioria, se não todas, são suspeitas de serem, pelo menos em parte, um resultado da intervenção humana e degradação antropogênica do ambiente climático e oceânico. O fato de que estas doenças estão sendo achadas principalmente em áreas próximas à orlas de alto estresse aos corais é o que parece ser significante, um atributo comum a recifes mundial até mesmo se as doenças ainda tivessem a ausência de patógenos. Afortunadamente, poucas das doenças ainda são achadas em corais de aquário, embora isto possa mudar já que a incidência das doenças na natureza começam freqüentemente acontecer em áreas nas quais são colecionados espécimes de aquário. Neste tempo, espera-se que mais será conhecido em termos da causa e tratamento para mortalidade de coral causada por doenças.


_Texto reproduzido com autorização do site_ _www.reefcorner.org__A cópia integral ou parcial do mesmo é expressamente proibidia_

----------

